# Big doe down



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

As I sit here again amazed that I have not seen any quality buck to shoot. I decided to let down on this die. I have been seeing her the last two trips in this stand. She is an old doe and stands out from the rest because she is much red'er than the others. If I could figure out how to put pictures on here using my phone I would but until then they will just have to wait.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

good job...


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

sweet


----------

